# Ammo discount code



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Use code 
DETAILWORLD

This will allow the user to receive a free REFLEX (not the pro version) with any order over $100.00 USD. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other coupon. 

NOTE: The purchaser MUST MUST MUST add Reflex Sheet coat to their cart first, then upon checkout use the coupon code to remove the $49.00 cost. 

The code will valid on the 22nd and end on Dec 1st


----------

